# Trail Suggestions



## Patriot44 (Apr 28, 2016)

We have done Cloudland Canyon, Cheatham Hill, Kennesaw MT and Amicalola Falls in April. Also have done almost all of Red Top, several smaller ones around the Kennesaw/Acworth area. 

We are shooting for Panther Creek this weekend. 

Any other suggestions for trails 1.5 hours or less from Atl?


----------



## pnome (Apr 28, 2016)

Hit some of the trails around the hooch.  I like Island Ford and Gold Branch.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 28, 2016)

pnome said:


> Hit some of the trails around the hooch.  I like Island Ford and Gold Branch.



Thanks, we plan to hit the hooch, but I want to wait until it gets a little bit warmer so the kids can get wet.


----------



## mbentle2 (Apr 28, 2016)

Pine Mountain Trail at FDR State park. Lots of trails there.


----------



## Red dirt clod (May 1, 2016)

*Panther is a good one*

That's where my photo is from, enjoy.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 1, 2016)

Tanks guys, spring cleaning in the yard this weekend, PK probably next.  

I have heard others talk about PM too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2016)

If you're willing to do Panthers Creek then consider Ravencliff Falls off of the Richard Russell highway. One of my favorite. Not a long trail, but a nice cool one, even in the dead of summer. Some great waterfall pics along the way too.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you're willing to do Panthers Creek then consider Ravencliff Falls off of the Richard Russell highway. One of my favorite. Not a long trail, but a nice cool one, even in the dead of summer. Some great waterfall pics along the way too.



WE were going to go there back at Easter when we were staying in Suches.  We went up and spent the day in Dahlonega instead.  I had forgotten about this, and we will def go.

Can you get wet on this one?  We want to save some for when it gets a bit warmer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> WE were going to go there back at Easter when we were staying in Suches.  We went up and spent the day in Dahlonega instead.  I had forgotten about this, and we will def go.
> 
> Can you get wet on this one?  We want to save some for when it gets a bit warmer.



If you wish, yes.


----------



## GT90 (May 2, 2016)

There is a 3 mile trail running from Unicoi to Helen starting at Unicoi Lodge.  I have hiked it a couple of times with the kids.  See below for a description.  We generally time it so we hike into Helen and arrive around lunch time.  Take a break and eat lunch overlooking the river, and then hike back in the afternoon.  

UNICOI/HELEN TRAIL
3 miles, one-way. Compacted Soil Surface. 2 hours, one-way / 4 hours, round-trip. Rated moderate to strenuous.

Hike from Unicoi State Park to Helen on a moderate to strenuous winding trail that starts out as the Bottom Loop Trail, then continues through stands of rhododendrons and mountain laurels to cross Lower Smith Creek. The trail crosses several small streams and then intersects the Unicoi Mountain Biking Trail before reaching Unicoi Hill City Park in Helen.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 2, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> WE were going to go there back at Easter when we were staying in Suches.  We went up and spent the day in Dahlonega instead.  I had forgotten about this, and we will def go.
> 
> Can you get wet on this one?  We want to save some for when it gets a bit warmer.



Ravencliff Falls  is a nice cool and shaded trail. We went in July years ago. There were a few campers along the way and a few swimmers at the end. To cool for me. Wait until it's warmer for this trail.

I've never hiked Panther Creek. I understand there is another way in on the eastern side closer to the Yona dam.

"This hike is not the popular seven-mile hike to Panther Creek Falls. It’s an alternate route to the ultra-popular waterfall, and while it’s shorter, at 4.7 miles roundtrip, it’s an exceptionally more difficult trek."

http://www.atlantatrails.com/hiking-trails/panther-creek-falls-trail-yonah-dam/


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 2, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> We have done Cloudland Canyon, Cheatham Hill, Kennesaw MT and Amicalola Falls in April. Also have done almost all of Red Top, several smaller ones around the Kennesaw/Acworth area.
> 
> We are shooting for Panther Creek this weekend.
> 
> Any other suggestions for trails 1.5 hours or less from Atl?



Do you live in Atlanta now? Have you ever hiked the Table Rock,  Eastatoe, or Foothills  trails in South Carolina? I know that's getting further from Atlanta? 
I've been camping at Table Rock and did a few day hikes in the area.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 3, 2016)

There are SO many trails! Panther Creek is a great one!

Go to  www.georgiatrails.com and you can search every trail around. Lots of Waterfall hikes within 1.5 from Atlanta.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 3, 2016)

These two guide books  are nice;

http://www.amazon.com/Georgia-Conse...8-1&keywords=nature+conservancy+north+georgia

http://www.amazon.com/Hiking-Trails...83716&sr=8-2&keywords=trails+of+north+georgia


----------



## Patriot44 (May 13, 2016)

Thanks for all of the suggestions.  We did Mothers day at Pine Mt. in Cartersville last weekend.  We did the short two mile up and down from the south entrance.  800 ft climb in 1 mile, and rocky descend down right to left.  A quick, moderate, 1000 calorie trail if you hump it with a beautiful view of Kennesaw and Roswell with views extending to Atlanta and Stone mountain if clear.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 17, 2016)

Where would yall recommend camping near Panther Creek?  Would be tent camping but need facilities for the women folks.


----------



## Hoot (May 17, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> Thanks for all of the suggestions.  We did Mothers day at Pine Mt. in Cartersville last weekend.  We did the short two mile up and down from the south entrance.  800 ft climb in 1 mile, and rocky descend down right to left.  A quick, moderate, 1000 calorie trail if you hump it with a beautiful view of Kennesaw and Roswell with views extending to Atlanta and Stone mountain if clear.



That is a nice hike.  Problem is, like Kennesaw Mtn, it is being "loved to death", mainly by runners, then hikers.  Used to be, Pine Mtn was a place to go for some solitude.  Not anymore.

Also, I would suggest the northern part of that park off of 140 at the old Pine Log Cherokee village site, with the CCC quarry pond.  Much less strenuous hike, a little less busy, and more wild.  And the quarry is a very neat place.  Great swimmin' hole in the Summer, if you don't mind swimming among snakes.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 18, 2016)

Tallulah Gorge State Park is close to Panther Creek as is Lake Rabun Beach Recreation Area.
I might would head on up to Blackrock Mtn. SP to camp and drive back down to Panther Creek. You could do that hike on the way home since it's heading back out of the mountains depending on how much time you have.
I like Black Rock Mtn SP because it's on top of the mountain. You might need a blanket to sleep.

Warwoman Dell is in the Clayton area if you have time to do another day hike. There are shorter trails at Black Rock to warm up on. 

http://www.atlantatrails.com/hiking-trails/warwoman-dell-bartram-trail-becky-branch-falls/


----------



## Patriot44 (May 18, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> Tallulah Gorge State Park is close to Panther Creek as is Lake Rabun Beach Recreation Area.
> I might would head on up to Blackrock Mtn. SP to camp and drive back down to Panther Creek. You could do that hike on the way home since it's heading back out of the mountains depending on how much time you have.
> I like Black Rock Mtn SP because it's on top of the mountain. You might need a blanket to sleep.
> 
> ...



We were going to stay at lake Rabun simply because we couldn't get a reservation anywhere else, but my daughter can't leave until afternoon and it will be too late for a first come, first serve on Memorial Day weekend.  

I am going to burn some Holiday Inn points in Hiawassee instead.  Already booked for Friday and Saturday.:yeah

So this weekend, it's Panther Creek and Tallulah Gorge!  Probably hits some other places around the area too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> We were going to stay at lake Rabun simply because we couldn't get a reservation anywhere else, but my daughter can't leave until afternoon and it will be too late for a first come, first serve on Memorial Day weekend.
> 
> I am going to burn some Holiday Inn points in Hiawassee instead.  Already booked for Friday and Saturday.:yeah
> 
> So this weekend, it's Panther Creek and Tallulah Gorge!  Probably hits some other places around the area too.



Since you're gonna be way up yonder in S NC / S TN then you oughta (or as they say in west GA, you orta) check out the suspension / swinging bridge on the Toccoa River. Not much of a hike from the parking area, but one heck of a cool place to hang out. My boy even like wading around in the river. Might be a little cold for that yet though. Good trout fishin too. 

http://www.blueridgemountains.com/swinging_bridge.html


----------



## 660griz (May 18, 2016)

The Bartram Trail in Sky Valley is pretty nice. Great views from the platform. (Old converted firetower)

http://www.atlantatrails.com/lake-burton-rabun-county-hiking/


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 18, 2016)

660griz said:


> The Bartram Trail in Sky Valley is pretty nice. Great views from the platform. (Old converted firetower)
> 
> http://www.atlantatrails.com/lake-burton-rabun-county-hiking/



That would be a good hike. From Rabun Bald to Warwoman Dell !


----------



## 660griz (May 23, 2016)

greg_n_clayton said:


> That would be a good hike. From Rabun Bald to Warwoman Dell !



Yes it would. Need to put that on my bucket list.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 28, 2016)

660griz said:


> Yes it would. Need to put that on my bucket list.



I would be interested in that if any of you were.?.

My wife's birthday weekend, we did Panther Creek and Brasstown Bald today.  A bit sore but are going to do Raven Cliff on the way home tomorrow.  Sitting on 72.5 miles for the year and most of that has been end of March-present.  On our way to our 150 mile goal for the year.

I highly recommend Panther Creek.  Starts off slow, but ends in beauty.  We did Big Kennesaw, Little Kennesaw and Pigeon Hill together a few weekends in a row to prepare, and to be honest, we smoked PC.  Will absolutely do it again in the fall.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2016)

How did you like Ravencliff Falls Trail?


----------



## Patriot44 (May 30, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How did you like Ravencliff Falls Trail?



Fantastic!  Beautiful falls and hike in.  Moderate to easy trail, shaded entire way with plenty of creek access.  About 20 camping spots along the way, so next time we go (in the fall), will have a tent packed.

If you need a facilities for the women folk, the bathrooms are military style outhouses and were not popular with the wife.


----------



## 660griz (May 31, 2016)

Pretty good topo with lots of trails and campgrounds marked.


----------

